# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Отказывать людям

## Vladimir199

Харе Кришна Враджендра Кумар
Из этикета я понял, что нельзя общаться с падшими, сумасбродными, нецеломудренными женщинами.
Но моя проблема в том, что я не умел отказывать. Иногда я понимаю, что по ошибке завожу общение с человеком, который причиняет мне что-то плохое.
Давит, искажает философию, вымогает деньги, подминает под себя.
Но мне трудно. Трудно взять и уйти, порвать, не выжидая момента.
Я чувствую себя крайне виноватым, когда речь идет об отказе. Я понял, что с некоторыми людьми предписано не иметь дел и избегать влияния их. Но я начинаю расценивать такие связи, как свою плохую карму.
Как мне быть, Враджендра Кумар? Если это и моя карма, должен ли я бороться или принимать, но мотать на ус?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Асат-санга-тйага хей вайшнава-ачара - оставить общение с материалистами - таково поведение вайшнава. Пока вы не найдете в себе силы прервать неблагоприятное общение, вы не сможете духовно развиваться. Вы в любом случае чем-то жертвуете: либо приносите в жертву свою духовную жизнь, либо - материальную жизнь. Выбор зависит от вашей системы ценностей. Но чтобы порвать с материальным, нужно сначала хоть немного утвердиться в духовном, чтобы не оказаться между двумя мирами. Гусеница сначала зацепляется за новый листок и частично переползает на него, и лишь после этого отрывается от прежнего листка.

----------

